# Fix +, with Vanilla piggie added~



## jenii (Mar 12, 2007)

I know a lot of people do this, but I just got some Vanilla pig and did it, so I thought I'd post a pic of the result to show people what it looks like.







The bottle, I got from Alima for like $2.50... I really like the way it turned out. Not only does the Alima atomizer mist the Fix+ better than the regular Fix + bottle, but the Vanilla pig adds a subtle glow. Also, it just looks really pretty in the bottle.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 12, 2007)

I want to try this ASAP, it looks sooo pretty!!! so you have pics where you used it on your skin???


----------



## jenii (Mar 12, 2007)

Not yet, because I'm not wearing makeup today, but I sprayed it on my hand for you and took a pic~






The flash makes it look slightly more obvious than it is in person, but otherwise it's pretty accurate. I love it.


----------



## Ciara (Mar 13, 2007)

ive been wanting to ty this too...
still looking for vanilla pigment.


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 13, 2007)

Did you put an entire bottle of Fix+ in there?


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 13, 2007)

Oooh im so going to try this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks heaps for posting what it looks like in the bottle and on your hand, I was hesitant to try it uncase I didn't like it and wasted my Fix+ but now I def will as it looks gorgeous.


----------



## Klava (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm not familiar with MACs products that well - what is Fix+? I searched it on Mac website and didn't come up with anything.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Klava* 

 
_I'm not familiar with MACs products that well - what is Fix+? I searched it on Mac website and didn't come up with anything._

 
you can find it here:http://www.maccosmetics.com/template..._ID=PROD1  535


how much vanilla pigment did you use in that bottle???


----------



## Sanne (Mar 15, 2007)

I tried it!!! it's soo pretty!!! I only added a super small amount of vanilla, but it's making my skin glow!!!


----------



## jenii (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 

 
_Did you put an entire bottle of Fix+ in there?_

 
No, the atomizer is on the small side, so it fit about half a bottle in it.


----------



## Klava (Mar 18, 2007)

*Sanne:* Thank you so much, sweetie!


----------



## user79 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'd love to see a picture of someone who used this mix on their face...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 18, 2007)

I just tried this with violet pigment and bright fuchsia pigment mixed.  It came out very subtle and it compliments my tan.  I'll post a picture of it later when my camera is charged.


----------



## jenii (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'd love to see a picture of someone who used this mix on their face..._

 
Here's a pretty good picture of how glowy it makes me:






Excuse my chewed-up fingers. It's a habit I've never been able to break. XD


----------



## silverblackened (Mar 20, 2007)

This is going to make me come across as a total n00b but I don't care!  Whoever first thought of this was a genius, because I never would've. jenii, you look absolutely adorable, and the mix really does look amazing. Waiting to see how pumpkincat210's looks - I'm so going to have to fix myself a bottle too.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_Here's a pretty good picture of how glowy it makes me:






Excuse my chewed-up fingers. It's a habit I've never been able to break. XD_

 
this is exactly how glowy it makes me look!!!
I used dove face mist to mix it with, since I can buy that for allmost nothing here at the market, and the idea is the same. I was a bit scared it would make me look shiney instead of glowy, but it doesn't, it just gorgeous!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 20, 2007)

here is some on my arm.  It looks really awesome on though IRL.


----------



## matsubie (Dec 13, 2007)

i couldn't purchase vanilla pigment so i bought quick frost and tried doing this and i love it!  i think you can use any subtle pigment color for an added glow!


----------



## mad dog marissa (Dec 13, 2007)

thats a really good idea and i love the whole glowy face look. i have the vanilla now i just need some fix +


----------



## Jot (Dec 13, 2007)

ohh thanks for the tip, need so fix + but looks great


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 13, 2007)

Must try!!  Thanks for sharing the awesome tip!


----------



## frocher (Dec 13, 2007)

.....


----------



## user79 (Dec 13, 2007)

I tried it at home with a different pigment. I didn't like the effect at all. Somehow the pigment doesn't mix well with the liquid, it kept sinking to the bottom. It looked nice when sprayed on, but when it dried it looked like I just had glitter all over my face.

I think I'll just stick with actual highlighters...


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 13, 2007)

thats such a great idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanna try it!


----------

